# Coral lighting????



## shannah (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey got my self a nano reef tank a few weeks back got it all up and running with some live rock added some hermit crabs a few days ago and it seems to be going well possibly getting one or 2 damsels this weekend, im looking into getting some coral i know i have a wile to wait before i can add any but im looking into getting the correct lightin wats the best option for a 62 litre tank?

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## mudpup54 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Stephen,

I had both soft and stony corals in my last tank and found 3-5 watts per gallon of balanced (1:1 actinic/daylight) was sufficient. For smaller tanks like yours, I think compact fluorescents are the best bang for the buck. Good luck!!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Compacts are just fine for a nano.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> Compacts are just fine for a nano.


+1


----------

